# Starter Install 1983 Johnson 60 HP Cylinder



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking through shop manual install seems simple enough.

Are there any gotchas I should watch for, or install tips you know of?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its about the easiest motor on the face of the planet to work on. Should be straight forward. Just make sure the battery switch is off


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> Its about the easiest motor on the face of the planet to work on. Should be straight forward. Just make sure the battery switch is off


Yep, disconnect battery is step 1 in the manual, 3 bolts and 1 wire. Just did not know if there were any alignment things to watch out for or things like that. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Only thing I have to add is check your cables.
Run your hands down the length and feel for distortions or swellings caused by corrosion.
Ensure the terminal rings are clean and and tight to the wires.
Do a resistance check, using an ohm meter, to determine if any corrosion problems have occurred internally.


----------

